# Transferexpress



## kajungifts (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a place simlar to them. I'm new to the business and everyone is pointing me to them. But I haven't seen anything in stock designs that interests me.

I see things in the easy print I want to order but they won't give me a login till I buy something esle on the site so I can't order easy prints. I want a product like the one they have for highschools 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out these sites. They all can create custom transfers for you and most have stock designs too: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html*


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

you need to create an account, they have great quality, but spencer


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

It's worth it to buy the sample kit, IMO. Then you can test out the different types of transfers and make sure they're type of feel/look you're looking for. They are really easy to work with (the company) and their transfers are great. I also use versatranz for transfers. They came highly recommended from this forum.


----------



## kajungifts (Oct 8, 2012)

I ordered a sample kit with the book

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

Call Seay graphics and tell them Rich from game On sent you. www.seaygraphics.com


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

kajungifts said:


> I'm looking for a place simlar to them. I'm new to the business and everyone is pointing me to them. But I haven't seen anything in stock designs that interests me.
> 
> I see things in the easy print I want to order but they won't give me a login till I buy something esle on the site so I can't order easy prints. I want a product like the one they have for highschools
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


Transfer Express is the best place there is for stock designs.....

Look on your invoice for marketing material you purchased for a Dealer ID#....If you have that and a Tax# you should be good to go....


----------



## kajungifts (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow I placed a order on thursday and got the samples in yesterday. I did a few tshirts and they all came out Amazing!


----------



## PhreshcoClothing (Oct 8, 2012)

How is the feel of the transfer? Does it feel soft, bulky, things of that nature?


----------



## kajungifts (Oct 8, 2012)

PhreshcoClothing said:


> How is the feel of the transfer? Does it feel soft, bulky, things of that nature?


They feel as good as a shirt bought in a store. I'm very impressed with the poof print gave it a bubble feel to it order the sample pack its great 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mcfadyena (Oct 21, 2012)

I've read this thread a few times and can't actually see where you ordered the samples from. Was it Transfer Express?


----------



## kajungifts (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes from transferexpress. The samples were great. I got 2 sets of custom transfer and they were great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mcfadyena (Oct 21, 2012)

kajungifts said:


> Yes from transferexpress. The samples were great. I got 2 sets of custom transfer and they were great
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


Perfect. Did you need a customer number for the sample kits? I appreciate your help!


----------



## kajungifts (Oct 8, 2012)

No just order the sample kit no number required

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mcfadyena (Oct 21, 2012)

kajungifts said:


> No just order the sample kit no number required
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks again!


----------

